# The Butterfly Effect



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Did anyone else see this movie? It was one of the best I've seen all year. I like time travel stories and this one puts an interesting spin on the whole thing with a surprise ending.

Apparently it didn't go over too well with critics. Seems they have an end for Ashton Kutcher or something. The movie is dark and depressing but interesting nonetheless.

I really don't want to say too much more but you might want to check it out. It's available on DVD now. Here's more info on the Netflix web site along with reviews: http://www.netflix.com/MovieDisplay?trkid=90529&movieid=60033299


----------



## toomuchtv (May 17, 2002)

I saw it at the theater shortly after its release and thoroughly enjoyed it. You're right about the interesting spin it has. I thought Kutcher did a surprisingly good job. I understand the DVD has an alternate ending that I want to check out.


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

The DVD has a directors cut with a different ending and a few extra scenes in it. I liked the movie. I can see why the critics did not like it a lot, but I am a scifi fan and liked it, it is not a general audience movie.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

I saw it in the theater and also thought it was good. My son and I had quite a discussion about it afterward. What would you do for those you love? I'm also interested in the DVD and the alternate ending.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2004)

Mike123abc said:


> The DVD has a directors cut with a different ending and a few extra scenes in it. I liked the movie. I can see why the critics did not like it a lot, but I am a scifi fan and liked it, it is not a general audience movie.


I myself never watch the cuts and just watched the directors cut from the DVD.. I liked it very much and would recommend this movie to anyone. I think many things in the movie could be likely in real life! I hope it at least helps some people realize how much little things can impact everyone...


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I guess I should have pointed out that I was talking about the director's cut which has a different ending. Personally, I thought it was better than the theatrical ending.


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Jan 11, 2004)

After seeing the theatrical version, I have to agree with the critics on at least one point. Ashton Kutcher is not a great actor. I fail to see the cause for all the attention he garners since I don't think he's particularly handsome nor a great actor. But then, Britney Spears isn't a great singer and look what she's earned? It's all about marketing anymore, talent is a "nice when it is there but not a necessity", I suppose.

As to the movie itself, I did find the premise intriguing and a rather fresh approach on the old time-travel scenario. I would be interested in seeing the DVD version, too.

A far better example of the genre, though, is "Donnie Darko". That movie had an excellent performance by a young Jake Gyllenhaal and still gives me the chills. It reminded me of one of my all-time favorites in this genre, "Jacob's Ladder" with Tim Robbins.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

HappyGoLucky said:


> . . . Ashton Kutcher is not a great actor. I fail to see the cause for all the attention he garners since I don't think he's particularly handsome nor a great actor. . . .


Certainly not on my "A" list, but the eye candy draped on his arm. . .


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

HappyGoLucky said:


> A far better example of the genre, though, is "Donnie Darko". That movie had an excellent performance by a young Jake Gyllenhaal and still gives me the chills. It reminded me of one of my all-time favorites in this genre, "Jacob's Ladder" with Tim Robbins.


Watched that about the same time I saw Butterfly Effect. It was interesting comparing the similarities and differences. With somewhat the same dilemma for the main character.


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

thevoiceover said:


> I myself never watch the cuts and just watched the directors cut from the DVD.. I liked it very much and would recommend this movie to anyone. I think many things in the movie could be likely in real life! I hope it at least helps some people realize how much little things can impact everyone...


I saw it last weekend I agree, the directors cut was better and was really the more logical end to the story.


----------

